# Three FREE Betta Drawings



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, three lucky bettas will be drawn. I'm only doing three for time's sake, and the fact that I don't usually do art for free  The first three people to reply with a picture (a good picture, I need colors) of their betta they want drawn will get a drawing similar to the one down below.

My first betta drawing seemed to be liked by many keepers, so I thought I'd share some more.  I would just really like some betta practice.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i would love to ask for one but i would feel guilty taking a spot of someone when i already have so many good pictures, but your picture is awesome:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

could you please do a memorial picture of our girl Jade? My fiance had to put her to sleep two days ago. I would appreciate it, and am even willing to do an art trade for it if you're interested.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> could you please do a memorial picture of our girl Jade? My fiance had to put her to sleep two days ago. I would appreciate it, and am even willing to do an art trade for it if you're interested.



aww i'm so sorry for your loss:-( she looks like she was a beautiful girl


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, she had this massive tumor, and her quality of life went downhill fast. My fiance is pretty upset over losing her.


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> could you please do a memorial picture of our girl Jade? My fiance had to put her to sleep two days ago. I would appreciate it, and am even willing to do an art trade for it if you're interested.


I am so sorry for your loss! :c She's a cutie!

And yes, an art trade would be fantastic! Well since I only have one betta...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! He's quite the looker! I can dragonize him for you, or I could just draw him out for you. Whichever  I'll PM you some examples.

I really appreciate it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Phew, I made it in time! 
This is Mr.Grumpy.


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh wow I love his coloring! He's stunning! I'll have great fun drawing him!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks! I have more photos in my albums of him that could work better.


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay! I'll be sure to look.


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Swim in Peace, Jade 
For Skyewillow

I hope she's to your liking! <3


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Do I still get one because I asked on the other thread? I'm sorry but my computer won't let me upload picture. He is a veiltail with a deep dark purplish black body. For his tail since I took my profile picture he has coloured up a bunch. His tail is striped red and blueish teal. Hope that helps...sorry!


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, you still get one! And that's okay. I'll try my best to figure it out!  It kind of sounds like he has the same coloring as Otis's original coloring, so it shouldn't be too difficult!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Since you've only got 3 to raw can you bump it up to four pretty please? i alwaysmake it to these threads ten minutes too late :/ lol... 
I was wanting one of my plakat male DT that's my Avatar, if you don't want to i'd understand...


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Am I too late to get a drawing?


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention that his anal fin is all red, and it is sort of a dark red.


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright, I guess I'll have to bump it up to five, cause I can't resist.  So Misters and Rubin, send me some pictures and I'll get to it! 

But seriously, no more after this, or else I'm going to have to start charging! Ahaha.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

YAY! thanks so much!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay!!!! Thanks so much for letting me have a drawing! Here's the pic:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I love your art so much.
;-;


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

PeaBlueJr said:


> Swim in Peace, Jade
> For Skyewillow
> 
> I hope she's to your liking! <3


My fiance said "Wow! It looks just like her!"

Thank you so much for helping me to cheer him up a bit, I love it! (He set it as his desktop background on his computer!) ^_~


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful betta art!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

NOOOOO!! Your amazing! I wish I had one! Im making a beta wall in my room with a whole bunch of drawings. I would of loved to have one of yours.


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> My fiance said "Wow! It looks just like her!"
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me to cheer him up a bit, I love it! (He set it as his desktop background on his computer!) ^_~


You're welcome! I'm so glad he likes it!


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

bryanacute said:


> NOOOOO!! Your amazing! I wish I had one! Im making a beta wall in my room with a whole bunch of drawings. I would of loved to have one of yours.


Don't worry, I'll probably do some more when I have the time! Just gotta keep on the look out.


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

You guys are all too kind! Thank you! <3


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok... I was so pumped when I saw your first pic.


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

FishFriend9292 said:


> Do I still get one because I asked on the other thread? I'm sorry but my computer won't let me upload picture. He is a veiltail with a deep dark purplish black body. For his tail since I took my profile picture he has coloured up a bunch. His tail is striped red and blueish teal. Hope that helps...sorry!


Marco! He was fun, I hope his colors are somewhat accurate. c:
For FishFriend9292!

Hope you like it!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

You're so talented!!! D:


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you! I've been doing art for about 10 years, I would hope I've made it this far!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol your great!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! It looks exactly like him, you are very talented!


----------



## PeaBlueJr (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to give you an update! I am still working on the drawings, don't worry! All the fish are drawn out and I'm in the process of coloring Mr. Grumpy right now. I had a busy weekend/week so far at school, so I couldn't get to them D:

But they are on their way!


----------

